# Which pier or bridge?



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Think we'll give a shot at pier or bridge fishing this week or during the week next week. Not sure what the brain trust suggests. Location wise, we are in the Beulah area so something reasonably close would be good but a location that has the best chance to produce is first and foremost.

Suggestions ?


----------



## lrak (Dec 11, 2016)

This is what I suggest you do.

Get a contour map of the area around which you plan to fish. Check if there are any artificial fish attractors around the pier/bridge. It would be an ideal place for fishing.
Otherwise just try to identify any humps/holes in the contour map and see if that general area is accessible from the bridge/pier.


----------

